# Your Stoner Lingo



## webber (Sep 1, 2008)

Where i first lived where i grew up everyone just called it toking, then i moved and it was changed to blazing and getting baked now where i live its BUNNING and being baked 

i mean c'mon bunning? thats just a little stupid


----------



## surryman (Sep 1, 2008)

In my part of OZ we'd have a toke,pull a cone and be ripped or cut or farrrk maaaaaaaan!!!!which part of the world areyou from,I can't see it in the stats sheet.


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 1, 2008)

just Smoke, especially in public.

Have a smoke, get some smoke.


----------



## Njsurf14 (Sep 1, 2008)

we say getting ripped, and packin that salad bowl


----------



## extracrispy90 (Sep 1, 2008)

the most original I have heard around here is "got green?" like the "got milk" ads lol


----------



## webber (Sep 1, 2008)

im from northern ontario (canada)


----------



## gscanaba (Sep 1, 2008)

i've heard " lets go roll in the dreamy green monster truck"


----------



## extracrispy90 (Sep 1, 2008)

I also head someone say something like "Lets smoke some Bumblebee Tuna" or something like that - weird


----------



## KaBookiNugz (Sep 1, 2008)

"Riding the subway" = Baked "I'll be your Huckleberry" = I'm next "Looking for the Tidy Bowl Man" = Hitting the bong


----------



## dfunkrailroad (Sep 1, 2008)

Love the fuckin Tombstone/ Doc Holiday reference. THE BEST!


----------



## jerseystoner (Sep 2, 2008)

Njsurf14 said:


> we say getting ripped, and packin that salad bowl



yupp: get ripped, go rip a bowl, oh shit dude im so ripped
and blazing, getting blitzed, and all the jocks in hgihschool would jsut say "dude were gonna get so fucked up// im so fucked up right now"
(i fucking hated the jocks and their jocky attitudes)

i dont like toke, it sounds very like retro or something that an old person would do: " yar sonny, im gonna go have a toke real quick, hang in there"

wow im really ripped right now


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

My friends and I when we were in high school we used to put our weed in film containers and from that we started a whole dialect that we used around our parents and at school. We could have a whole conversation and no one paid any attention to it. 

"Taking Pictures" = getting high.
"Camera" = smoking device.
"Film" = weed 
"Flash" = lighter 

We are in our forty's now and we STILL use that among ourselves. way too funny....


----------



## webber (Sep 4, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> My friends and I when we were in high school we used to put our weed in film containers and from that we started a whole dialect that we used around our parents and at school. We could have a whole conversation and no one paid any attention to it.
> 
> "Taking Pictures" = getting high.
> "Camera" = smoking device.
> ...


smart! wish i could come up with something like that, but since i cant im stealing it from you


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

You see sparkafire said it all.
People use different words because they want noone to know what they are talking about. 
I have too many words/lingo/slang for bring high/weed/etc


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

webber said:


> smart! wish i could come up with something like that, but since i cant im stealing it from you


Very cool !!! Enjoy


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> TA DA DOME!!


i used that well still do


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 4, 2008)

take one ta da DOME.. i also use the would gooey for that fire yo yoyoyoyo


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

smoking, toking, blazing, stoning, getting stoned, getting ripped, getting faded, hit(ting) the (smoking device)


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 7, 2008)

take a load of Vitamin D ha


----------



## AlaskanGreenMan (Sep 7, 2008)

whenever im at work or around a non smokin group we always use "saftey meeting". we had one guy who worked in the shop next to us that would come in and announce a saftey meeting in front of customers and all. even had a navy buddy who obvisly didnt smoke that was confused on why he was never involved in the saftey meeting until of course we broke the news to what we were really doing. my buddy i worked with tried the pavalov's dog trick where u use a sound to trigger a reaction in which this case he jingled keys to his truck and we automatically new it was time for a saftey meeting.


----------



## Budski (Sep 13, 2008)

Chicago landslag....
Bud, Budski, Dr green, Dro, Dank, Hydro, Flame, Smoke, Grizzle "a gram even if its more than a gram" Coach sittin...more just cant think of any im not stoned thats why.lol


----------



## Budski (Sep 16, 2008)

Budski said:


> Chicago landslag....
> Bud, Budski, Dr green, Dro, Dank, Hydro, Flame, Smoke, Grizzle "a gram even if its more than a gram" Coach sittin...more just cant think of any im not stoned thats why.lol


 
Ahh i thought of more...
Ganja, christmas"as in the shape of some flame bud"  My boy blue...thats weird but i herd someone say that i thought they were refering to shrooms..but i guess i was wrong.
puff the magic dragon... damn i fuckin already forgot..damn i needa stop smokin..ok maybe not yet!


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 16, 2008)

lets go listen to some jazz


----------



## daitrypr (Sep 16, 2008)

We say lets have coffee..


----------



## bleezyg420 (Sep 16, 2008)

blazed, spark, B-load, Binger, Bing-Load, Milk Load, Bleezy, lets Shhhmoke and get shhblazed! ...oh wheres that fire?


----------



## Hiesman (Sep 16, 2008)

ganj, greenery, weed, droski

blazin, havin a smoke session/ sesh, smoke out


----------



## hopbr4 (Sep 16, 2008)

my roomate and i used to ask our guy "you down for halo?" if he was out "nah man sytems down." or "yeah signing on" when we could come over.


----------



## cleatis (Sep 18, 2008)

I call it tuggin the muzzy (I call everything a muzzy)


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 18, 2008)

oh yea, _Orbital._ Meaning, 'OK I am seriously high now!'
Blasting off into Orbit.

Years ago when my buddy and I were orbital we created a little language, we just made sounds like, "Schpickitey Shpounk" "Padow-ow-OUNK" Laughed our asses off at the other people in the room, we just clicked it on and it worked.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 18, 2008)

listen to Kottonmouth Kings and smoke in the cannabis state!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

how bout, smoke a bleezy
or, hit that shit
hey crippled guy, HIT THAT SHIT


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 19, 2008)

i am hitting that shit 24/7!


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Sep 21, 2008)

"fuck a fat bitch named rita"

everybody in my town used to say that, most don't any more, but I do


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

i don't get it, what about hit a fatty
cause fattys need lovin too, an excerpt from a convo with SaturnLilly.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2008)

Cali, We blaze, Blow trees, i say i smoke weed/Marijuana, i hate the term pot, and pothead, sounds like some shit a cop would say to you or some 1's parent, and probably stoner too


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Sep 21, 2008)

idk, my older sister came up with it, it's just sweet, especailly saying that to somebody that don't know it. half the people I told started laughing, the other half looked at me like, wtf


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2008)

thought of some more i hate, its called a Bong not a damn Binger, its a Bubbler not a damn Burb, and KMK Succ's, haha those guys are redicilious, and i hate those SRH ppl too, We smoke Bleezy's, Chronic can be said as Stronic, if its shitty, some "Kush" which obvisouly isnt, but people say i got some, Stush, haha jus some others i use


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, hit that bleezy bro, keep the classics runnin
you think bob ever said BURB? wtf


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 21, 2008)

vape da VOLCANO!


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 21, 2008)

Say, hon- you wouldn't suck a fella?


----------



## 40acres (Sep 21, 2008)

gettin keyed


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> lol, hit that bleezy bro, keep the classics runnin
> you think bob ever said BURB? wtf


yea but iv hear binger And Burb at the same time, which i was talkina bout


----------



## (-)_(-) (Sep 22, 2008)

Yo man lets . . . .

smoke
toke
smurf 
smizzurf
burn an L
blunt
splizziff
bong
rip
pack a bowl


----------



## Travisisbaked (Sep 22, 2008)

whenever anyone wants to smoke up we usually say..."lets smoke a big fat seshion.........or skeshhh lol or just sesh


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

smurf? what the hell man, haha


----------



## Big BC Bag (Sep 22, 2008)

loool we, southern ontario, started the 'bunning' word.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

dohomers anyone?


----------



## Dr.dooblighter420 (Sep 22, 2008)

Me and my buddies will:
"Go burn some nuge"
"Smoke the Devil's lettuce"
"Go for a Buzz cruise"

When we're in need, we just call to see "where the grass is green..."


----------



## MsMarley (Sep 22, 2008)

lets toke it up
lets chief, 
blaze, baze it
spark it up 
burn one
get blasted
get ripped,
get baked
get stoned
.... others that i cant think of...


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 22, 2008)

lets smoke that acopoco gold, or dat white rhino!


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 22, 2008)

We say wanna smoke some hooty pooty?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

uh, loves that white rhino.
ak 47 hash is the shizle wizzle


----------



## Dutch Ma5tar (Sep 23, 2008)

When me and my friends wanna smoke, we say "Do you wanna go on an adventure?" lol

And we sometimes refer to in Pizza terms.

Grams are slices, a pie is an ounce.

lol we always switch it up, as to stay off the radar ;]


----------



## buenodiasmf (Sep 23, 2008)

check it rememebr it use it words of the scro man yuhdigg

blazzaifaire, burnasaurus rex, ripsliffed, shiniatwained, ayyyyyyyari,


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 23, 2008)

mmm that ak-47 hash sounds GOOOOOOIE!! anyone heard of white russian?
its white widow x AK-47, pretty dank!


----------



## capnQWERTY13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Who got Mondays? = who gets first hit (usually provider(s))
who got tuesdays? = who gets second hit... so on and so forth

zues me = pass me the lighter/blunt/bong whatever (zues like the greek god..)
ball me = " " (started using it with my soccer team for pass me the ball... then i smoked with my soccer boy and we ended up saying it... now all my buddies use it)


in the presence of parents/people that might not be chill wid' it

lets go play some basket ball (basket ball - michael jordan - MJ- ...)


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

i like that technique!


----------



## klaffko (Sep 24, 2008)

we say lets get blitzed or blazed or we say "wanna burn?"


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

capnQWERTY13 said:


> Who got Mondays? = who gets first hit (usually provider(s))
> who got tuesdays? = who gets second hit... so on and so forth
> 
> zues me = pass me the lighter/blunt/bong whatever (zues like the greek god..)
> ...


Got some pretty good ones there buddy, maybe not the who got days thingy. But the rest are great, Let's play some b-ball!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

and White Russian's the shizle wizzle, ma nizzle


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

indeed it is my RIU friend sagga sagga sagga


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> indeed it is my RIU friend sagga sagga sagga


not really sure what that is, but by all means, sagga it up mayne


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

SAGGA ZUE sagga bum bum cha cha


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

crippledguy said:


> SAGGA ZUE sagga bum bum cha cha


fuck, almost shit myself


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 24, 2008)

ship me some beaners!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 24, 2008)

round here if your on the phone, u just ask a friend if he talked to Danny B today, n we just fuckin burn one.


----------



## Puffdidly (Sep 25, 2008)

in alberta we like to haze, smoke, session, blow trees
we also get:
chonged
blitzed
blazed
ripped
faded
lit
green
low
hiiiiiiiiigh
stoned
baked 
fried
an so on..


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 25, 2008)

"wanna get stoned?" or "wanna roll a joint?" or "lets pack a bowl" or "dammit, wheres my weed at!" i get blazed all the time and use many different term... never do i try to use code words... cause that just stupid unless your a kid around your parents or at work.


----------



## spooksimilla (Sep 28, 2008)

In Toronto we "Blaze" or "Burn it Down" a lot in efforts to get "Ripped" or "Bloww".


----------



## brendon420 (Sep 28, 2008)

lets cheif!


----------



## Jamesthepothead (Sep 28, 2008)

We always say "Lets Chief" or "Damn I'm hella chiefed"


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

lets get 1 uped man
lets get master chiefed
i was trippin harder than mario on shroom


----------



## whoLeBaked (Sep 30, 2008)

gotta "have a sesh" man


----------



## Tongbokes (Sep 30, 2008)

Roll that shit , light that shit , SMOKE that SHIT !!!!! And pass it to the left man !!!!


----------



## omegagodly (Sep 30, 2008)

getting toked, baked, ripped, blitzed, blasted(also with getting drunk too), high.


----------



## Wiconi (Oct 1, 2008)

Back in the day - when I was mis-spending my youth, We used the word 'kite' alot. 

as in- "That stuff sure had a fast kite" - meaning you sure got high fast. 

Or "let's kite".....lets go smoke.....

Nowadays, I don't hear that anymore - which makes using it among friends rather discreet. 

For a good read..... and some really funny lines...go get the book "Pot Culture: The A-Z Guide to Stoner Language and Life". By Halperin and Bloom, with forward by none other than Chong. 

To the extent that it can be accurate everywhere, its' good - if nothing else, it's a great read, and entertaining as hell.....


----------



## Quackenbush (Oct 1, 2008)

bong session


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 2, 2008)

spliff,smoke a blunt,schwasted,ripped james,going to the looney bin together(from the altime movie grandma's boy)
and way more words and slang that i would loose people and they would wonder if im still talking about weed.lol


----------



## gilmo8taco (Oct 2, 2008)

takin "br'" for bong rips, and gettin ripped. or lets get fuckin baked


----------



## raeman1990 (Oct 2, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> "Taking Pictures" = getting high.
> "Camera" = smoking device.
> "Film" = weed
> "Flash" = lighter
> ...


hah thats pretty similar to what we do, all my weed shit is in a camera bag so i would say were going to film,

"lets go film" = lets go smoke
"You got any tapes?" = do you have weed?
"Camera/video camera" = bong/piece
"Grab a flash" = get a lighter

it worked cause i was in advanced film 2 in high school so i was always filming (actually filming, not smoking)


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 2, 2008)

Shit man its been dry as fuck for the last month. All I can find is this dirt-weed that all the pisas have, smells like donkey shit. 2 joints of that shit and I'm barely buzzin. But now that my homies re-upped the kush and widow and blu-cheese is back in my sack. Shit man one hit of that kush you'll be high, a joint of that shit you'll be blazed/ripped. But pull a gram through my lux beaker bottom and you'll be gone. Just gone man. Oh you only got mersh, how is it? yum some kind buds..mersh prices minus the seeds, green and skunky but not quite the bomb. stop nigger lippin the blunt bitch! whatever then I'll just rip the bong keep your slobbery ass blunt. Bud chronic herb smoke ganj ganja mersh schwag kb kind bud reggie regs regular..weed! giant swinging goat testicles. Thats what I usually call my herb though.

A fictious narrative out of NM. usa.


----------



## assrabbi (Oct 2, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> hah thats pretty similar to what we do, all my weed shit is in a camera bag so i would say were going to film,
> 
> "lets go film" = lets go smoke
> "You got any tapes?" = do you have weed?
> ...


You make me feel cool


----------



## kyaz1111 (Oct 6, 2008)

vamos a echarnos un toke!
sale porro
vivo con el boro peu
visitemos a maria


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 6, 2008)

all the old code talk went out the window when EVERYONE started smoking weed and it became more socially acceptable! thank god...


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 6, 2008)

thats true sjerpsy


----------



## dragula05 (Oct 7, 2008)

In the commercial business we call it "getting some inspiration" or "you down for an inspirational smoke" if say we have a long boring edit in front of us.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Oct 7, 2008)

Me and my buds try and make our code funny enough for the smokers to get it and our respective families and spouses that do not approve still do not quite know whats up.
right now we are using "hey man we could totally eat that pig" (name that reference for + rep )


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 7, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> Shit man its been dry as fuck for the last month. All I can find is this dirt-weed that all the pisas have, smells like donkey shit. 2 joints of that shit and I'm barely buzzin. But now that my homies re-upped the kush and widow and blu-cheese is back in my sack. Shit man one hit of that kush you'll be high, a joint of that shit you'll be blazed/ripped. But pull a gram through my lux beaker bottom and you'll be gone. Just gone man. Oh you only got mersh, how is it? yum some kind buds..mersh prices minus the seeds, green and skunky but not quite the bomb. stop nigger lippin the blunt bitch! whatever then I'll just rip the bong keep your slobbery ass blunt. Bud chronic herb smoke ganj ganja mersh schwag kb kind bud reggie regs regular..weed! giant swinging goat testicles. Thats what I usually call my herb though.
> 
> A fictious narrative out of NM. usa.


 
speaking of kush...my dealers getting a few pounds of orange kush in a couple of weeks from cali shipped over here to the east coast...ive never smoked it....is orange kush good stuff?? i cant wait...

around here we ...

get ripped
smoke a fatty
burn......
just the usual slang...


----------



## choices420 (Oct 7, 2008)

ThatPirateGuy said:


> "hey man we could totally eat that pig" (name that reference for + rep )


Family guy, when Peter and Bill Clinton get baked


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 7, 2008)

puff a philly!


----------



## whoLeBaked (Oct 8, 2008)

if your chillin in a pow wow (circle) and you want it to come your way you call the side before anyone else can: left- "left is law" right - "right is rule"


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 9, 2008)

i like that whole baked! + rep .


----------



## DoctorGreen (Oct 12, 2008)

In PHX we say:

Commersh, Brick, Regs, Dirt, Shit Weed, Regular Shit, Smoke, Greens, Greenery

Kind, KB, Kibbles, KillaBees, Indo, Ganj, Primo, Purps,

We blaze, burn, toke, smoke, cheeze, cheif, puff and pass to the left

'Go to the store' = drive around the block and blaze. We do that a lot here... Come back with shit from Circle K and your good to go. Might as well grab some munchies anyway....


----------



## BluntySmoker (Oct 12, 2008)

we mainly just use ripped and blowed


----------



## hom36rown (Oct 12, 2008)

faded


----------



## SEF (Oct 13, 2008)

Smoke, Blaze, Spark, Toke.

Reggies, Chronic, Schwag.

When I lived in Wisconsin one of my friends told me never to buy chronic because he said it was laced with coke, they called chrons mids or middies out there. Has anyone else heard that before?


----------



## theganman (Oct 16, 2008)

detroit its "SMOKE THAT SHIT BITCCCHHHH!"


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 16, 2008)

DOMED, ummm yeah umm im DOMED!


----------



## whoLeBaked (Oct 20, 2008)

haha domed
blowed=domed
pretty legit lingo


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

burned out


----------



## newbermeister (Oct 20, 2008)

whos got purple ( herb ) i got grapes ( grape swisher ) roll those trees up tri-fecta style ( useing 3 types of chron to roll wit )


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 20, 2008)

thats alot of wackyness


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 20, 2008)

Never waist the ghost's.


----------



## whoLeBaked (Oct 21, 2008)

i dont get the ghosts thing
dont waste?


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 22, 2008)

Ghosties the smoke left if you cant clean the pipe.


----------



## SEF (Oct 23, 2008)

I've never heard the about ghosties. But I know ghosting is when you take a hit and hold it so long no smoke comes out.


----------



## rizzo69 (Oct 23, 2008)

webber said:


> im from northern ontario (canada)


 
yeah i hear the bunning shit too

kinda gay..

regardless of where i am or whoevers around i always just yell "YO LET'S BLAZE SOME WEED!"


----------



## That Ohio Kidd (Oct 23, 2008)

around here we say lets burn one...or pack it up...or twist one up..
we get "ripped" "stupid" we go on "blunt rides". We smoke out of different "pieces"


----------



## ddot773 (Oct 23, 2008)

In Chicago, Schwagg = Huff Mid=Decent Dank=DRO

Marijuana= BO/green Police= Dicks/Jackies


----------



## skippy pb (Oct 23, 2008)

- Lets smoke some budda, turned into lets get some butta (which is gay[Disclaimer: NO OFFENSE NOT INTENDED=])

The long ones are always made by some homos that dont smoke that much and are trying to get some status. I.e. Lets go get some bomb ass shit, nigga and get burned to be on that tweaky toked status. (actually heard that once, makes you shudder like come on why are you so gayyy)

I say lets blaze sometimes, burn, toke occasionally.

But mostly in public, its like you got that? Alright, wanna' chill?


----------



## somerandomguy (Oct 23, 2008)

weed in a stealth situation - pickles, ha very random.
getting high - getting toasted
weed - ganja, bud, like i said pickles, buddha... anything but the word "pot" i hate that word.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

TA DA DOME!


----------



## skippy pb (Oct 24, 2008)

A blunt ta the face, were im from dome is gettin your dick wet

I guess context effects it though


----------



## edub420 (Dec 6, 2008)

lets smoke a bleazzy and get blitzed and then smoke a jount/jones


----------



## Joemuz (Dec 7, 2008)

Our lingos that advanced we near enough have our own language.

"Raise another pusshed lidfiller."
"Is it cold enough for a bench sesh?"

There simple ones lol
I love the way you and your best mate have a connection when your stoned!


----------



## randymarsh420 (Dec 7, 2008)

The new word I love to use is "stonewalled". If I say, "Hey let's go get stonewalled.", it means that we are going to get stoned but it also honors the great stonewall jackson at the same time. If I'm really fucking stoned, I say, "Goddamn I am Stoned Cold Steve Austin." This terminology is only reserved for the stoniest of moments when the weed hits you like a stone cold stunner. If I'm out with my buddies and I say "Austin 3:16 anyone?", it means , "Would you like to get stoned out of your fucking gourd?" If I wanna smoke some keef, I say, "Pass the kiefer sutherland, cocksucker."


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 7, 2008)

Most people I know "Toke" and then there's getting blazed.

What does change from person to person is the word we use in public to describe the activity of seeking out buds of the cannabis plant.

Joy it's getting some cologne.

With Dustin it's watch Mystery Science Theater. 

With Kayla it's going shopping.


----------



## GSTATUS (Dec 7, 2008)

L to the face/head. Blow 1 down. Blitted. idk


----------



## trichopath (Dec 7, 2008)

lets build a, or smokin a bisons. lol or smokin a mengs, short for mengasons, or some stinky bunja "bune ja" hehe you come up with some mad stuff when your wasted


----------



## randymarsh420 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm from the very rural midwest and it seems like every older person who smokes calls a joint a "hooter". I'm 23 so by older I mean people around the age of my parents' generation. Do any of you guys actually use this or remember a time when it was actually popular?


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 7, 2008)

I know a girl from Kenosha who is around 21 that says that.


----------



## Captaindeek (Dec 11, 2008)

iam form the dirty dirty down south, and we roll up some monster legs and super blunts. get peeled back and then couch locked. lol
we also got some codes like
Pounder= Elbo
Blunt= L
quarter pounder= cheeseburgger


----------



## Dr.dooblighter420 (Dec 11, 2008)

NomadicSky said:


> Most people I know "Toke" and then there's getting blazed.
> 
> What does change from person to person is the word we use in public to describe the activity of seeking out buds of the cannabis plant.
> 
> ...


Whenever I say I'm going shopping it means that me and my buddies are going on a lifting spree!


----------



## skiskate (Dec 12, 2008)

Dr.dooblighter420 said:


> Whenever I say I'm going shopping it means that me and my buddies are going on a lifting spree!


So what do you say when you actually go shopping then?


----------



## planetfonz (Dec 12, 2008)

randymarsh420 said:


> I'm from the very rural midwest and it seems like every older person who smokes calls a joint a "hooter". I'm 23 so by older I mean people around the age of my parents' generation. Do any of you guys actually use this or remember a time when it was actually popular?


East Coast Australia here.. for us, Hooter is used as a word for weed in general .. and a poorly presented chain of american influenced restuarants where the girls keep their kit on.. dangit!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 12, 2008)

blunt= L or elly 
marijuana= weed, tree, herb, ganja, nug, sunshine
bong/bowl= piece

as far as using code goes wed just for some odd reason say "hey you wanna go waste some life?"

though i dont consider it a waste at all


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 14, 2008)

when we are going to hot box we say " let's get lost In the fog" ... Or bomb buds " one hitter quitter" ... Mostly jus say "let's blaze it"" but In Spanish there are alot of ways to speak about smoking in code


----------



## 1107861 (Jan 15, 2009)

we say let's go do that thing we do so well!! lol and whenever we leave eachother or whatever we say peace, love, and bubbles. (As in bubbles in a bong!) lol original, we came up with it all on out own one high night!


----------



## Intellectual Pothead (Jan 15, 2009)

we say you wanna go burn?


----------



## Captn (Jan 17, 2009)

i had a buddy when i was younger who used to say "Let's get spanked" b4 blazin.


----------



## R3F3RMADN3$$ (Jan 17, 2009)

A friend of mine says "Nuggin' it" haha


----------



## Chaircat (Jan 22, 2009)

Souts east London is always up for a bit of bunning


----------



## Bigcool (Jan 22, 2009)

We call it "cabbage"..... So you "go for a salad"..... or "cabbage roll" LOL


----------



## UmF (Jan 22, 2009)

Stoned + drunk = Strunk. me and my brother and best friends use to use that all the time. we use to have a bunch of other random terms but i forgot most of em.


----------



## Chaircat (Jan 22, 2009)

stoned and drunk = droned


----------



## MaryJanie420 (Jan 23, 2009)

....lets spark that giggleplant


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 29, 2009)

We were huge scooby doo fans.

We'd take rides in the Mystery Machine (get high)
If we needed weed we'd get Scooby Snacks
Due to a disagreement on who was who and no women around 
instead of being any of the Scoobies we opted to call ourselves
the three stooges, they were regular 'guests' on the original cartoon.

-RT76


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Jan 30, 2009)

My friends and I have specialized slang, not really cover words. 

Burn and Earn: Blazing before work
Burn and Learn: Blazing before a class
Burn and Yearn: Lighting one up before going to the club

Or, the most often, Burn and Adjourn, when you blaze and everyone passes the fuck out. Thanks, indica, you couch-locking bitch.


----------



## Pyro Peaches (Jan 30, 2009)

*I'm from Maine. My friends all call it gettin stoned, or tokin up. One of em says "i'm pokin smot". lol she's weird though. *


----------



## rezo (Jan 30, 2009)

lets burn some trees yo!


----------



## dude2348 (Feb 15, 2009)

high = blazed, ripped, blasted, retarded, blitzed (not used too much)
weed= nugget, nug, nugs, tree(s), green, greenery, middies=regs, bangins=bang bangs (not used really at all)


----------



## McGreasenstein (Feb 16, 2009)

roastin tones.... me and my buddies fuck around alot...and we sometimes call weed tony danza... "hey man, you wanna roast some tone?" its pretty funny...just imagine that ass hole when youre loadin up a bong...lol


----------



## NYC Diesel (Feb 18, 2009)

we call it blazin and getting baked. one time my friend said 'lets get ripped like the grand canyon"


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 18, 2009)

Wanna burn?


----------



## AGSteve (Feb 18, 2009)

chuff a bifter.


----------



## Otacon (Feb 21, 2009)

Weed - apples, watermelons.
Getting high - plowing watermelons.

Me and a friend thought of this stuff out the other day because we wanted to speak about weed and we were in public.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 21, 2009)

finished bowl= cashed
yes it's a bowl, a pipe is something homos and crackheads smoke.
Green paint= weed sack (phone)
gallon=oz ,,,1/2 oz= 1/2 gallon green paint ect...
White paint can be used for blow.
was this tread started by the cops?


----------



## AGSteve (Feb 21, 2009)

nvirgo79 said:


> finished bowl= cashed
> yes it's a bowl, a pipe is something homos and crackheads smoke.
> Green paint= weed sack (phone)
> gallon=oz ,,,1/2 oz= 1/2 gallon green paint ect...
> ...


guess i smoke bud in my crack pipe then.

started by the cops... is that joke... cops don't need to know the lingo they just smell it, search you, nick you. jeez.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 21, 2009)

Im convinced my city have the funniest, strangest stoner lingo, some of them are very strange and dont ask me how these came about, but they are extremely common ...like plain language in my city....i dont want to say my exact location but its in southern cali, LA region but anyway heres some:
want to smoke="tryin to taste it/yaste it?"
lets smoke="yaste it"or taste it
kush="mush"
very potent weed="the heavy" or just "the heav"
do you have weed for sale="you got eem?"(yes "eem" refers to the weed and ppl will know wut your talkin about in my city lol)
blunt="bleezy"
swisher sweet tobacco="blunt gutz"
good at rolling blunts="having the "rollies", or "strollies" ex:"I got the rollies bro"
small sack of weed or small anything having to do with weed="a skimp" ex: "Thats a skimp blunt."
lighter="sparker"
light the blunt ,joint etc: "spark eem" or "yark eem"( i kno some of these are unbelievable lol)
fat ass weed sack or fat blunt="a chonk" like chunk but with an o.
to be super high="zooted" and "noaded" or the normal shit, loaded, gone,faded,high as fuckkkk
do you sell weed?(in general)="do you serve?"
going to buy weed="pickin up"
weed dealer="connect" or "mush man"
Theres some more but becuz im trynna think of them, i cant lol


----------



## xXGun4HyreXx (Feb 22, 2009)

Just "get fucked, get baked"
Also, I hate it when people say "hoots" instead of "hits"


----------



## bigballinsmashin (Feb 22, 2009)

you wanna *blaze*? come scoop me and ill *burn one*. we'll *blow* a *fatty blunt*. go to_* cincinatti*_ ;-]

we will take a _*country drive*_ ( out in the dirt roads )

i got some _*stinky-stinky*_ nuggets. This *dankarnolds* smell like baby poop (this one dank claimed to be blueberry, but i think it smells sour like baby poop) . shit bro im kinda broke i dont got enough cash for that *good*, but ill throw down on a _*satchel*_ of _*reggie millers*_. my pops always bitched for spending all my money on _*fatsacks*_, but i love that _*gangreen lettuce*_ way too much to ever quit takin them trips to _*cincinnatti.*_ 


ounce - zone. zip. one. 

keif - keith 



mostly the normal ones you know... bleezys, doobs, rillos,



P.S. I'M freshly baked!


----------



## d2rod89 (Feb 22, 2009)

ppl should stop hating on pipes...bowls is gay if anything


----------



## kevin (Feb 22, 2009)

where i use to work it was always, you got your box with you? or lets get close to nature.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 22, 2009)

what about the ash that you pull through, we call those scooby-snacks


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 22, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> what about the ash that you pull through, we call those scooby-snacks


 dude your signature is soooo fucking true...


----------



## green prince dankington (Feb 23, 2009)

We spark a jay, get baked, ripped, stoned, all the norms. but we love to make up new ridiculous ones like hitting the green prince dankington, or sparking the dank nugs.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 23, 2009)

BUrn one down . . .


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 23, 2009)

hanging with the jolly green giant. haha or getting blasted or my favorite....gettin zeeked


----------



## breee (Feb 24, 2009)

we say chief. chief'n. cheif'd. 
and faded-ly
when you faded-ly do smthing,
its usually pointlesss. something u 
normally wouldnt do, unless ur stoned ;]]


----------



## breee (Feb 24, 2009)

ohh & zooted = BAKEDD !!


----------



## Spartacus1994 (Feb 24, 2009)

OH NO!! we gotta make a *huckabee* run!


we're out.


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 24, 2009)

bud, tree, green.

but me and my bro that always smoke up together always have called it "pfunk" for the longest time.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 24, 2009)

breee said:


> ohh & zooted = BAKEDD !!


zooted... you must live near me!!!!


----------



## goodxxxgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

called burnin one in my circle


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Feb 24, 2009)

I just hung out with a group of people that use Scooby Doo terms.
Taking a ride in the Mystery Mobile: Lighting up
Scooby Snacks: Munchies
All Jinkied Out: finished smoking
Jinkied: out of smoke
Pulling a Shaggy: Tweaking, getting paranoid


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm blaaaazzzzed


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Feb 26, 2009)

we call it blazing, bunning a zoot, getting choong.


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey can someone explain to me what a bowl is, i see it mentioned all over but dont seem to understand what it is, if you could explain that would be great


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 26, 2009)

DopeFiend92 said:


> hey can someone explain to me what a bowl is, i see it mentioned all over but dont seem to understand what it is, if you could explain that would be great


a bowl can be referred to as the pipe itself...or one packed bowl of weed...ex:"I smoked 10 bowls by myslef last night man!"


----------



## ducebud (Feb 26, 2009)

Marvin Gaye..cuz u hit it once n ur like wat's goin on!? lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 26, 2009)

Dude you have to come and hit this shit!


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ramen Shaman said:


> I just hung out with a group of people that use Scooby Doo terms.
> Taking a ride in the Mystery Mobile: Lighting up
> Scooby Snacks: Munchies
> All Jinkied Out: finished smoking
> ...


Prolly just won an Emmy or sum shit for that. The funniest thing ive ever read!
kudos lol


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 27, 2009)

webber said:


> Where i first lived where i grew up everyone just called it toking, then i moved and it was changed to blazing and getting baked now where i live its BUNNING and being baked
> 
> i mean c'mon bunning? thats just a little stupid


 hahaha around here everyone says burnin trees or rolled cloves hahahahahaha....


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 1, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> hahaha around here everyone says burnin trees or rolled cloves hahahahahaha....


Some of the people around here say "eat some caesar salad" or "fry some asparagus".


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 1, 2009)

Toast some herb?


----------



## IgotBackOnThat (Mar 1, 2009)

poke some smot?


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 14, 2009)

we pretty much just say havin a toke or a smoke.

when stonned its ripped or maggoties!

hash is called draw

my joints are called peann luaidhes cause i always thin joints. its the irish for pencil. lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 14, 2009)

Vape some green.


----------



## cookiedough (Mar 19, 2009)

around here on the northern beaches a lot of new stuff is coming up because kids are trying to use everyday things to hide the already known lingo from their elders.
so around here weed is known as cookie dough or the green machine. Also Boodah or Budah is starting to be used quite a lot.


----------



## cincismoker (Mar 19, 2009)

hmm jesus greens, meditation, good blessings like "just swingin threw wit some good blessings" lol an of course the erb, green, trees ur regulare.


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 10, 2009)

over hear we call it

wana burn?
wana earn?
wana blaze?


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 10, 2009)

i think the guy on top of me is more higher then me 

idk why i didnt just edit my post w/e


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 10, 2009)

i dont mean my post they guy on top of mee


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 11, 2009)

Getting Ripped. Hittin' the Green. Let's go get baked.

Stuff like that here in the midwest I suppose.


----------



## WeBlazin (Apr 11, 2009)

my best mate says you up for a herb or lets go for a herb 
ahhaha
::


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 12, 2009)

dfunkrailroad said:


> Love the fuckin Tombstone/ Doc Holiday reference. THE BEST!



Over here in Ireland we have loads.

eg. i was fuckin toasted last night.

i was mong faced last night.

i was binned last nite.

youv got a serious case of pink eye my friend.


----------



## BisGrow (Apr 12, 2009)

where im from we get "shtizzed from pullin uber heady tubes of that hiyah fiyah!"


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 12, 2009)

BisGrow said:


> where im from we get "shtizzed from pullin uber heady tubes of that hiyah fiyah!"



Thats a bit of a mouthful.


----------



## TimboSlice (Apr 13, 2009)

for a little while we called it 'cookin' burger.'

i.e, "Wanna go cook some burgers?"


----------



## rado (Apr 13, 2009)

Try'na smash?


----------



## BrandoMando (Apr 13, 2009)

Definitely getting lofty, blunts are "blizzys" etc.


----------



## kurious george (Apr 13, 2009)

hey webber man, where you from? in the midwest we say say smokin' the spliffity spliff or if your high already, i say im dummy chopped.


----------



## assrabbi (Apr 14, 2009)

Uh. now its fuckinn. Herb. Roaches are Joints or doobies..like the little end of your joint/blunt is a joint..I think thats weird..states are gonna be cuntries one day.

No matter where I go I just call it bud or weed or pot..or dope cause my mom calls it that cause and its pretty funny..dope.smokin dope. A pipe is a pipe a joint is a joint. A roach is a roach. Chronic is chronic schwag is schwag. Buying and ounce or a papapapapound?!?! I just need another fix. You can get anything you need at the minimart! a slurpy orrr a gram of speed.

is mersh an arizona thing? or does anywhere else call schwiggity schwag "mersh" short for commersh which is short for COMMERCIAL. 

all you need to know is if you see brown..turn around.

bam*poof**I'm gone


----------



## DocEllis (Apr 15, 2009)

Im from Cape Cod (the thing that gives massachusetts its funny shape)


My friends and i normally just say, 
wanna smoke? im pretty stoned or im real stoned
good pot is headies, 
we normally dont roll blunts, but we call them blunts, i roll joints and we call them joints or j's, thin joints are pinners, and shitty joints dont generally get a name except for a slobbery mess, and we just wrap another paper around it
when we fill a car we call it fishbowling, i had never heard it called hotboxing before i came on this sight, everyone i know calls it fishbowling
occasionally we will say wanna burn
after rolling or packing a bowl and your hands are all sticky or stinky its called poo fingers
rolling something is rolling wrapping or twisting
when i bowl is finished and all that is left is ash we say its caked, purple, ka-put, done, or cashed
we call pot, pot most of the time, other than that, herb ganja, green

our secret lingo is all pizza based and we get REALLY into sometimes when we are stoned, 
pizza= pot
baking/cooking=smoke
calzone=spliff (tobacco+pot)

the other day i told my freind that my dough was rising and i was talking about my plat growing

we dont call it weed, or blazed, or say rip a bowl and we make fun of those who do sometimes and call them "blunt kids"


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 16, 2009)

we would call it pizza back in the day...slice(a gram)


----------



## Brianna.Kush (Apr 16, 2009)

This dude I know has been saying torched lately. "I'm so torched, man." Sounds dumb to be. I just say blitzed or baked or stoned.. or just High as shit.
Lol.
Mmm.. "Parking in the grass.." Theres another one.. meaning you're talking wayy too much, shut up and hit the shit!
Lol.


----------



## greenzebra (Apr 16, 2009)

Get elevated..

Get blazed..

Altered..

The most common thing is just for someone to make the "L" gesture with their fingers like one would do while smoking except not by your mouth.

My favorite after trying some new buds:

Person 1:"Are you fucked up?"

Person 2:"Well I'm not fucked down.."


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 17, 2009)

reeoopped.


----------



## wwvmd (Apr 18, 2009)

When I got to high school my friends and I always smoked dirty schwag but when we upgraded to nugs we were newbs and paranoid so we hated talking about weed on the phone bc most of the time we would be around parents or people not cool with smoking so we called KB Kelly Broussard haha.. Someone would call and be like "what's up man?" .. "I'm about to go chill with kelly broussard you down?" or something along those lines.. good times


----------



## Sedated Cretin (Apr 19, 2009)

me and my friends call it Green Pizza, Pizza for short..... and once i was really fucked up and came up with the word Retarderky so whenever we're really fucked up we say we have Retarderky


----------



## DeweY (Apr 19, 2009)

Getting Lean


----------



## Billburg91 (Apr 19, 2009)

"dude, im komotoasted"


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 19, 2009)

What's up Bromosexual?


----------



## davalaban (Apr 19, 2009)

I like "spark up". Or else it's "burn (one)" or "smoke down". As for the flower itself, it's Ganja.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 22, 2009)

Spark some flowers


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 23, 2009)

damn this thread is still goin, good shit


----------



## Blitted (Apr 23, 2009)

this thread is jokes,
around here we say alot of the typical shit and add some ripped stoner twist to it:
lets go bun a ting, bundown, blaze it down, lets get blitted, smoke some sweet sweet sensi, chopsomebong, praise the most high, get kushed


----------



## $ava6e (Apr 23, 2009)

gettin lit. blited. high. fucked up.

cheefin. burnin. blazin. smokin. " hittin tha pipe"

green, ganja, bud, reefer(reefa), trees, do-do

Lol i know some people that say when they are almost dead to the world cuz they are so hi
("IM HI AS SHIT" ) lmao. 

from the southern states of america


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 23, 2009)

Wanna smoke this spliff?


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 23, 2009)

Token!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Wiggsplitz (Apr 25, 2009)

Im fucken teeeeeeed upp


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 26, 2009)

you get wetter in the rain if you run? - mythbusters


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

Light my fire girl, yes I'm gonna burn one . . . . down.


----------



## Marinastoken (Apr 26, 2009)

Bluntted, blazed. I like bluntted.


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Apr 28, 2009)

Skatin' - for flying crazy high. Like you're skating on cloud nine or something.

"I think i'm gonna go skatin' this afternoon, anyone want to join?"


----------



## Cali101 (May 4, 2009)

I have an odd group of friends whp make up there own words for it. They always say they are going to get "Vah". They pronounce it like veeh and using is in ways like..."are you vah? lets go get vahhed. Sounds stupid but after a feew weeks i was laughing everytime they say it


----------



## Cali101 (May 4, 2009)

I have an odd group of friends whp make up there own words for it. They always say they are going to get "Vah". They pronounce it like veeh and using is in ways like..."are you vah? lets go get vahhed. Sounds stupid but after a feew weeks i was laughing everytime they said it


----------



## NewGrowth (May 4, 2009)

Where are all the boobies? Why are we underground? Why aren't we in a square right now?


----------



## GamesNdutches (May 11, 2009)

any surface used to break weed on = skurf

whenever we're at a certain friends house and we got blunts its just a swiff movement and a question: porch? and then everyone knows whatsup


----------



## Superiorsuccess (May 16, 2009)

last night some guy was alll want to get some muffins
and then I was all sure...
and he say 'tight you know what I mean, 
fuck no one ever knows what i mean and then i tell you lets gets some muffins and you know I really mean lets go smoke some bud'
I never heard that shit before ....


----------



## casper23 (May 16, 2009)

muffins? wow thats, uh....not what i would think if someone asked me to go get muffins


----------



## casper23 (May 16, 2009)

nexit... stands for ehy man take the NEXT EXIT ! lol


----------



## turtleblood (May 17, 2009)

Wanna go climb trees?
Wanna bake a pie? (A few times we actually did bake pies while we baked. And those are the best apple pies I have ever had - made from scratch, dough and all!)
Let's go on an adventure.
...But usually the more normal stuff like "Wanna smoke?"
Smoking a lot is getting baked.

I like to call weed grass or trees.
A bowl is a bowl or a piece. 
A gram is a g.
A joint is a jay.

When the bowl in done I like to say it's "kicked." Or "Let me kick it."


----------



## zeppelin (May 19, 2009)

me and my friends when we wanna blaze we'll usually ask if anyone wants to kick a sesh
we dont really have any unusual names for it
kinda like everyone else, we blaze we get stoned smoke the reefer all that


----------



## Pyro Peaches (May 19, 2009)

Superiorsuccess said:


> last night some guy was alll want to get some muffins
> and then I was all sure...
> and he say 'tight you know what I mean,
> fuck no one ever knows what i mean and then i tell you lets gets some muffins and you know I really mean lets go smoke some bud'
> I never heard that shit before ....


 lol i gotta tell my fiance about that one when he gets home he's gonna laugh his ass off! and i'm never gonna look at muffins the same way again


----------



## rastadude420 (May 22, 2009)

let's spark,toke,blaze,pack a bowl,smoke the ganj,burn a blizzy,light the good,roll the green,


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 22, 2009)

Probably the weirdest lingo I have heard is the stuff my friends used to say. We came up with a whole system we used when other people were around. Smoking weed was "playing final fantasy". We referred to bongs, pipes, hookahs, joints, and blunts using words like controller, memory card, multi-tap, and such. Pretty much did it so we could talk about it without others knowing.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 24, 2009)

Perma-stoned . . .


----------



## Highhunter (May 26, 2009)

REEFIN, BURNIN, ZONEIN, FRYING "Gettin Burnt"

or as my dad used to say " going to the store"


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 27, 2009)

Haha "going to the store" I still use that one...

Back in the day (3 years ago) we used ta say take a couple shots of ice or burn up some turf


----------



## Cannabolic (May 27, 2009)

rastadude420 said:


> let's spark,toke,blaze,pack a bowl,smoke the ganj,burn a blizzy,light the good,roll the green,


bud, chronic, piff, buddah, bob marley, reefah, or reef. green, herb,trees or tree, smoke, idk what else we call bud up here but thats it for the most part


----------



## Hydrotron (May 27, 2009)

around here we get "lit" or we "Puff"


----------



## WeedIsForMe (May 27, 2009)

Kids used to get nabbed in school allll the time so we used to move through new nicknames every week. One week we'd be burnin, blazin, bc(blunt cruise)...and then the next we were hittin trees, burnin cash or green. Often times we'd just perk up our eyebrows when we would say something out of context to indicate we were talkin about smokin after class. Wow I'm glad I never hafta go back to high school...lol


----------



## NewGrowth (May 30, 2009)

Lets burn this mother fucker down


----------



## Purpanaire (May 30, 2009)

Tore up 

Peace
Purpanaire


----------



## goten (May 30, 2009)

we go get lift`ed


----------



## hahahahahaha (Jun 6, 2009)

we "toke up" or just "smoke"

i use reefer, weed, ganj, dank


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jun 7, 2009)

Vanilla = kid who doesn't smoke
Jerkin' it off = holdin a joint and not taking your hit
Fruit = weed (prolly refers to a nug)
O-Bomb = an ounce (see below)
Missiles = a missile could be a bag of weed, a nug, a joint, a bowl... basically it's something that's gonna make you high. It's code that me and my one friend use - we refer to different dealers and ourselves as countries - i.e. If I was gonna say "I'm gonna buy an ounce from Austin" I'd say "America's prolly gonna pick up an O-Bomb from Australia"


----------



## sideburnsnbellbottems67 (Jun 8, 2009)

one night around the campfire my friend (super baked at the time) started telling war stories, cutting in every other sentence with "Back In NAM!" although he was far from even being born durring the war. so now we just say were going to nam


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 8, 2009)

you mean "burning" not bunning?


----------



## RollTide (Jun 13, 2009)

Me and my friend have a ton of diferent terms for getting stoned..."lets go cheese", "lets go chief", "get baked, high, stoned, etc", "go burn one", "hit a grav", haha and even "lets go play xbox" usually means we are gonna smoke once we start playing ha....


----------



## Thomas420 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pokeing Smot is what we call it


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 16, 2009)

let go read a book 


i use to say that back in the days when i was 17 me and my friend be like let read a book my moms be like they all ways reading that some smart friend you hang wit 


lol check out my grow


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jun 16, 2009)

if we want to talk to out teachers about getting high we call it "going to dennys" lol


----------



## JointDoctor (Jun 19, 2009)

blazed 
toasted
chiefin
toke'n
the usuals


----------



## biglewis (Jun 24, 2009)

rolling a splif is "strap up a zoot, or bill a zooy"
an 1/8 is called a "score" "dubz" "henry"
second on the zoot much claim it (much like shotgunning a car) "I get SP on dat shiit"
finishing a zoot we say "K.O. that"

theres more but im so high right now i cnt b arsed to write any more... im 4rm england by da way and shit


----------



## itisagift (Jun 24, 2009)

you chillin with the green goblin? - got any for sale
cheef a bleezy - smoke a blunt
got that good? - got any dro
cash that shit. - cash the bowl
we are going cruisin' - driving around smoking


----------



## communistcannabis (Jun 24, 2009)

"do a bag", haha we got a volcano we use primaraly


----------



## flgrower (Jun 24, 2009)

we call weed oil on the phoen or hoochie migu we call it nugs buds or reggie in perosn depending on quality and what not and we call bong hits bong rips not poppers thats gay as fuck and for northerners long live the dixie


----------



## 420Average (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a sesh?
Get ripped?
toke?
Visit Jane?
Talk to Al Green?
Get blazed?
Stone cruise?

In public...
Pizza terminology..
Eat Pizza = get high "You want to out for pizza later?" "Sure what time"
Slice of pizza = gram "Ill probably just have a slice."
Whole pizza = oz "Ill probably just gonna have a pizza to myself"
Bite or to = A hit of too.

U basically get it.

420 avERAge.


----------



## jinmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

biglewis said:


> rolling a splif is "strap up a zoot, or bill a zooy"
> an 1/8 is called a "score" "dubz" "henry"
> second on the zoot much claim it (much like shotgunning a car) "I get SP on dat shiit"
> finishing a zoot we say "K.O. that"
> ...


You sound real familiar to someone i know irl... were you from man?

For me it depends on the people im hanging with, its either joint or doobie, normally called a 8th a henry if were being discreet.


----------



## longslongsilver (Jul 3, 2009)

we call it turkish maid nd say stuff like have you been hittin the maid or tippin the maid


----------



## Charfizcool (Jul 6, 2009)

420Average said:


> Have a sesh?
> Get ripped?
> toke?
> Visit Jane?
> ...


wtf dude do you live in Phoenix? you're the only person I've heard use "Al Green" besides one other dude I know lol


----------



## 420Average (Jul 6, 2009)

Charfizcool said:


> wtf dude do you live in Phoenix? you're the only person I've heard use "Al Green" besides one other dude I know lol


NOt even close lol east coast.


----------



## Zhuted (Aug 14, 2009)

getting Zhuted


----------



## kho20 (Aug 14, 2009)

get livid = get blazed...

ripe= somethin good....

and weeds called sherlock for some fucked off reason.... as in sherlock holmes

theres others but they dont really make sense lol more of inside jokes


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

here its to burn
or blazed
i say lets get fuckin high!


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

kho20 said:


> get livid = get blazed...
> 
> ripe= somethin good....
> 
> ...


that sucks about the thread
i should have realized a rep thread would be closed


----------



## kho20 (Aug 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> that sucks about the thread
> i should have realized a rep thread would be closed


yeah oh well hahaha maybe we shoulda left that part out but eh ohwell


----------



## roachwagon (Aug 14, 2009)

I use Got Herbage? or lets smoke some herb. My old man uses smoke but he is learning to use herbage


----------



## 04subaru (Aug 15, 2009)

wanna go for a cup-o- joe..is pretty common here


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 15, 2009)

wanna go pray instead of wanna go smoke or i need medicine. pringles and tomatoes are my favorite terms


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 18, 2009)

4:19 - Got a minute? Let's hit The Revelation Machine.


----------



## ihatebud (Aug 20, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> 4:19 - Got a minute? Let's hit The Revelation Machine.


The plant itself: Trees,Nuggets, Buddha, Green, Nuggiez, Sticky-icky


The act of smoking: blazing, toking, lighting up, getting lit, hittin the piece, getting lifted, getting faded


----------



## obsidian (Aug 22, 2009)

swinging the green lantern.
beefing a beez.


----------



## lizzy (Aug 25, 2009)

hitting the hippie cabbage


----------



## Chupu (Sep 6, 2009)

I live in a spanish speaking country. Only smoked a few times (like 4) so we don't have a real extensive vocabulary but we use

Pecar (sin): go smoke

Shishiwela (friend who live as an exchange student in italy brought it): pass the join/bong/hose

We don't usually talk about it either than when we are alone, the only thing we say is go pecar (go sin) and then we just use common slang used in the country such as moña or motta (weed)


----------



## Ninjah (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not from an English speaking country but... here's some of our pot-slang:

"Let's go check on miss Ochmonek" - Let's smoke a spliff!
"That's a nice movie" / "What a movie" - Some nice weird situation that happens after smoking
"It's not working!" - when the joint goes out and you need a lighter
"Someone call for help!" - Order some food!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 8, 2009)

Ninjah said:


> "Someone call for help!" - Order some food!


Haha - Love it!

Anyone care to go littering and... littering and... littering and... (smoke the reefer).


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 8, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> pringles are my favorite terms


 Is that because once u pop u cant stop?! Lol..


----------



## hippietoker18 (Sep 26, 2009)

where i used to live good dope was called "bomb weed"
now we describe good pot as dank


----------



## customcloset (Sep 28, 2009)

growing up we used to call smoking "bowling" not original but it was slick because it would following with.. "do you have your bag"... meaning do you have some weed... we would descibe the weed as if we were discribing our ball...

best part is that we would tell our rents we were going "bowling" and just use the sme shit, and it was so seamless

Nowadays... ahah... getting slicked (getting high) or just the words "do you wanna chill" thats all we need to hear... wow the progression...


----------



## Keenly (Sep 28, 2009)

all i know is, when im talking about smoking a blunt

i usually will say something like

"im gonna roll it up dot org"


----------



## edpal (Sep 28, 2009)

"To the MAgic Kingdom....nah, man, too early to go to the Magic Kindom"
"Check out your stereo"
Toke
Burn One/Burn some tope
Check the wind direction
Check the plumbing(smoke in bathroom, under fan)
Bong-down
Visit Uncle Erb.

For stash pickup/delivery, a buddy and I used pizza lingo:
Feel like pizza?(Get high?)
I could eat a Small whole(Z)
I might have a slice(1/8th)
" " 2 slice(1/4 Z)
I really would prefer McDonalds(1/4 lb.)


----------



## Thissongiscalled (Sep 30, 2009)

Everything of exceptional quality is "dank" lol. Dank cookies, shoes, songs, anything...


----------



## Dan Halen (Sep 30, 2009)

My bros and I called weed "chicken", because of a conversation we had the first time we smoked together. 
If we were stoned, we would say "I'm in the fridge", because it was on an old record we listened to while high.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Sep 30, 2009)

i say "hey lets smoke weed"

thats about it, i hate people who use really new terms or dumbass names for it

someone in little 5 here in atlanta (the fucking gayest place on earth, well besides the gay pride festival here) is full of lame suburb kids and annoying potheads (i like weed, i will smoke it alot, but i have other things to talk about, plus they are all douches)) anyway, someone asked me if i wanted trees and beans (i knew he meant weed an ex) and i was like "fuck no" and called him a damn farmer

i refuse to buy weed from retards, or cops. if you wanna sound like a cop, sound really stupid.


----------



## Chadwhick (Sep 30, 2009)

Weed- Bud, Buddah, Troms, 
Lighter - the torch, or light

thats central Mass anyways


----------



## kukukush (Sep 30, 2009)

listening to robert plant CDs haha


----------



## kukukush (Sep 30, 2009)

also "wee wood" =we would = we'd = weed


----------



## hippietoker18 (Sep 30, 2009)

whos hearded "hippie grenade"

you know when your buddy takes a hit and all the smoke goes torward your face


----------



## stalebiscuit (Oct 1, 2009)

Chadwhick said:


> Weed- Bud, Buddah, Troms,
> Lighter - the torch, or light
> 
> thats central Mass anyways


chadwhich eh?

are you a lawyer of some type?


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Oct 1, 2009)

"Hey man, what time is it?"

"Bowl-thirty"


----------



## sonicassault (Oct 3, 2009)

my neighbor says "smoke a hooter?" 

im in socal


----------



## sonicassault (Oct 3, 2009)

called it "oatmeal" in high school... I think my buddy just made that up, not sure


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 5, 2009)

In Boston we just say lets go roll a bliz, or pack some bowlz, go blunt cuizin, throw 5's on some cheebah, ect....


----------



## LIsmoker (Oct 12, 2009)

ZOOTED......gotta love that one


----------



## Icculus (Oct 12, 2009)

rodie - drive around to smoke
rip it up - smoke out of the bong
cherry - still lit from previous hit
milk it - hit the bong
greens - fresh bowl of weed
cash that shit - tap out ashes
blitzed, blazed, ripped, - high
After first hit is taken person yells cheech and whoever says chong first gets second hit


----------



## hempcurescancer (Oct 12, 2009)

Icculus said:


> rodie - drive around to smoke
> rip it up - smoke out of the bong
> cherry - still lit from previous hit
> milk it - hit the bong
> ...


around here its simple. Smoke, Toke, Blaze up, puff the magic dragon, eat sum tacos..thts really about it.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 13, 2009)

Havnt looked over the thread, but did anyone discuss the word "dank"? It just doesnt mean good weed either. Beer can be dank, food can be dank... But look up the definition of the word and it has nothing to do with these previous meanings.


----------



## tittles (Oct 13, 2009)

Blaze,get blizted

if i gotta call someone for some i say tweeds but mostly fruit most of the time

Lately when i'm really high i say i'm NFL blitzed cause i just got a dreamcast and been playing nfl blitz 2000 lately


----------



## Boxofrape (Oct 14, 2009)

When we want to be low key about smoking, say for example I walk up to my friend talking to some individuals(My friends and I are the type of people who smoke way too much but would rather not emulate the fact.) So, generally the accepted verbiage - let's discuss some politics.

Gather the spice - Picking up
Real spicy - High 

It's pretty cool how sometimes things catch on, it was from our group perspective that it originated through us, but about 7-8 months of use and now we hear it everywhere.

This ever happen to anyone where they hear there terms through the mouths of individuals seemingly detached from our lives in society?


----------



## Titties and Beer (Oct 15, 2009)

Where I live it's blaze,bake,toke, or just smoke... Lol


----------



## Budme206 (Oct 26, 2009)

I know some people who use to say lets smoke a fag as they were english and they smoked ciggs
and some how it got morphed into 

lets go eat some jaffeycakes meaning lets go smoke 

to this day i don't understand how they thought of it


----------



## TheGlowingOne (Oct 28, 2009)

my friend says "lets go eat some blueberry pie"


----------



## kho20 (Oct 28, 2009)

your friend could be Matthew maconahey from dazed and confused


----------



## Quetzal (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont care what its called, if its some good yesca light that shit up!!!


----------



## 2much (Oct 30, 2009)

when i was in the army i made a real nice hash pipe out of a fire extinguisher, c'mon let's go put out a fire


----------



## George W Kush (Oct 30, 2009)

Out here we call it Kill-O, Corn, top flight just to name a few...


----------



## smokintreez (Nov 11, 2009)

around here it is usually the normal - catching a buzz or blazing and driving backroads while smoking is called a cut ride, but ive heard some dumb shit as well like people calling weed reloy, marigolds and recipe


----------



## smokintreez (Nov 11, 2009)

oh yeah and also around here, to get smoke in your eye that burns while smoking a j is called a popeye and to smoke in a car with the windows up is called fish bowling, blunts are called bobs and joints are whiteboys.


----------



## thewinghunter (Nov 11, 2009)

In my circle, we say "going to 5 cent deli" or cell txt version "5CD", so ppl know yer high somewhere and they prolly r not.
it came from a party we had and i was so stoned i couldnt understand what my friend was saying... i heard it as "5 cent deli"
but in rerality he was saying something like "if i sat down"... 

i asked him to repeat it like 10 times and i couldnt understand whtf "5 cent deli" meant... LOL

to this day we say 5CD as code so GFs and family have no clue what we r about to do or did...

Its caught on and tons of ppl say it now!


----------



## thizz13 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm just chillin rolling a bleezy up here in wa state yee yee


----------



## Yeah (Nov 12, 2009)

thizz13 said:


> I'm just chillin rolling a bleezy up here in wa state yee yee


you can't say yee yee if you're from wa sate. that's bay shit, just like bleezy. but it's ok, just letting you know that your area stole my area's slang.

we call weed weed or trees or grapes or bomb or rope or dank or fire. car rides while smoking blunts are burn cruises.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 12, 2009)

Teen'th- Sixteen'th
Henry- Henry the 8th
Daughter- Quarter
Bounce- Ounce
9- nine ounces
Half click- half a kilo


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Nov 12, 2009)

local slang in my area
cannabis- herb or Ted Nugent, or nug, or brocolli or cabbage
an eighth- a skateboard
a quarter oz- a farmers daughter
half ounce- half onion
ounce - onion
quarter pound- qper
half pound- hound 
1 pound - an elbow
a or bong or bong hit - binger
scale - bobby dig
a pipe- glass or a piece
need to score herb - need landscaping
getting stoned- commune with nature or lets see George Lucas
someone who smokes shit weed- a scraggler


----------



## SuttonStoner (Apr 1, 2010)

round here (nottingham england) we calls joints and spliffs 'boons' or 'reefs'
we call weed 'ganj' or 'chron'
we call kief/crystals 'cryzzys'
and usually were baked, fucked, high, red.


----------



## Dick Bacco (Apr 2, 2010)

doesn't take long to read all 31 pages after and during a bowl of hash.....

Stoner lingo.....among my friends and I, it differes to where I am, and who I'm talking to.

At school:
DO you have any cigaretts(weed)?
-No/some
Check
(get real cigarettes if I have them)

On the phone, from home, or in public:
I just got gas (weed) for the mower(pipe), I need to mow the grass soon.

Faded doesn't come up often.....my scale doesn't range from 1-10, it's from 0-burnt toast


----------



## Skunkybud (Apr 2, 2010)

smoking in a car - burn run
asking someone if they wanna smoke - "wanna burn one", "lets get safe", "lets have a safety meeting" "better safe than sorry" (if were skateboarding)
stoned - safe, baked, high,blazed, ect...(i use em all)
thats mainly it i say dude alot and when me n my friends are chilling and busting each others balls we call each other guy mainly because its really funny to call someone guy at the end of a sentence. Im stoned.


----------



## Kite (Apr 2, 2010)

Australia.. Budley, Ganja, lets go to Disney-land, lets go to our magical island, lets go for a boatride
lets get fuckin baked bra..

Stick=gram
Shfifty-five = a 50$
q'y=quarter

Maryjayne, some of that green stuff


----------



## CAN MAN (Apr 2, 2010)

well... let get high /lets burn one want to do a bong an a kilo a pound an an oz a half an how about a lid . any body remember a lid


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 2, 2010)

gettin blitzed, zooted, retarded, burnin, in a better place lol, said that in class once and had to lie to my teacher and tell him i was talking bout my grandma


----------



## dr. weird (Apr 3, 2010)

george clinton's "toastin' the boogie" is my fav.


----------



## villian13 (Apr 3, 2010)

blaze 1,burn some tree's,get ur herbal on...mid west.


----------



## JohnnyDAgrower (Apr 3, 2010)

Let's get/I'm fuggin: Stoked,Lifted,Smashed,Blazed,Blitzed,feeling right now.

You need any: Herb,Trees,Smoke,Shama Lama Ding Dongggggg,Monkey.


----------



## Buddreams (Apr 3, 2010)

We call it a safety meeting


----------



## jetsxpaperplanes (Apr 9, 2010)

lightin up them paper planes
tgofkys


----------



## klev595 (Apr 9, 2010)

me and my circle say going to see marcus greenburg


----------



## ikeman868 (Apr 13, 2010)

We say if a piece is cashed, it's "Johnny'd"


----------



## insane 559 jc (Apr 14, 2010)

loadie = smoker Fruit = s.d. herb fire = fresno high grade regular/stress = no exp needed 

load = car loaf = pound/ounce , large amt. sack = small amount one time = fpd /fco sheriff/ chp


----------



## niggaD (Apr 14, 2010)

people round here say wanna smoke that twamuper.
or medicate the herb.


----------



## niggaD (Apr 14, 2010)

people round here say wanna smoke that twamuper.
or medicate the herb.
or meeting of the minds.


----------



## metaltooths (Apr 15, 2010)

'get high'
other stuff sounds pretentious. or maybe it's me.


----------



## golddog (Apr 15, 2010)

metaltooths said:


> 'get high'
> other stuff sounds pretentious. or maybe it's me.


Let's get high!

But I was at a friends house last summer and his younger brother (probably 45 yo) says

"Let's check out the Tacoma" - I'm like WTF, I actually didn't know WTF he was talking about. I drive a Porsche.

No one their had a Tacoma Truck, I had to have it explained.

He should of said hey "Let's get high on your weed" , because of course he didn't have any.


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 15, 2010)

up in mn we say chopped does ne body else cuz in kansas they say chunked that sounds like sum1 oded on peanutbutter


----------



## keller420 (Apr 18, 2010)

we say eat piranhas becuase thats our code word in class


----------



## smoke dat git (Apr 18, 2010)

Yo tryin to roll up
Tryin to throw 5?
Dude that was a tight sesh
Yo kid im trippin
Wanna go smoke some drugs
Tryin to burn?
Lets smoke a doobie
You gonna pass that l?
"To dont put me in charge of directions"
Tryin to merk that b (bong)
Yo lets roll our buds together and make a salad


----------



## cephalopod (Apr 18, 2010)

Always liked "Blowing Scooby Doo fog" other than that a lot of safety meetings, different code for different guys from ordering pizza to reading books. Then I guess just your standards. Lighting up, burn one, sneak a toke, smoke a bowl, and so forth.


----------



## nverb22 (Apr 24, 2010)

we smoke B. lantz. and we also say B all the time like on halfbaked. im tryin to make it popular again amongst us stoners


----------



## one11 (Apr 24, 2010)

"Lets smoke some combustable marijuana, inhale as much of it as humanly possible and get really high?"!! Im mad high and just want to play some pool...if only i had a pool table....


----------



## JayDubya (Apr 27, 2010)

weed, green, bud, tree, smoke... pretty generic terms for weed. Same with smoking... re'up, burn a jay, get baked, etc.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 27, 2010)

My best freinds father used to call it "riding the windmill"

As in : You boys going to be riding that godamn windmill again tonight?


----------



## Carnabos (May 1, 2010)

Names for Cannabis:

Bud, Booda, Weed.

Names for Getting high:

Get lean, stoned, mashup, monged.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (May 2, 2010)

People around here call good bud "dro" because they're idiots. If they know stuff then they usually call it by the strain's name, or just "chronic" or "chron." Kids who hang around gas stations ask if you're selling "tree" or "broccoli" like a cop wouldn't know what that is, lol. Mid-grade is just called middies. 

Middies are usually about $60 for a half ounce. Maybe less. Grape ape and God's Gift have been the strains floating around; both go for about 60 an eight. I usually just buy mids, growing AK-47 and Afghan Kush as well as some bagseed right now.


----------



## Shayden (May 5, 2010)

Electric Lettuce is one I hear alot lol.


----------



## spandy (May 6, 2010)

My friends and I just flat out say "lets get high"

no sense hiding it, lol.


----------



## Jamesthepothead (May 6, 2010)

"Oh Lordy is that a bleezy?"


----------



## DropsOfJupiter (May 6, 2010)

in middle school we used to say "eat pizza"=get high, "full"=high, "ordering pizza"=waiting on weed
rteachers thought we were stoners anyway bc we were always talking bout pizza


----------



## veggiegardener (May 8, 2010)

one11 said:


> "Lets smoke some combustable marijuana, inhale as much of it as humanly possible and get really high?"!! Im mad high and just want to play some pool...if only i had a pool table....


My friends find a few hours of pool a great way to socialize when at my place. My table gets used a lot.

Regarding "Stoner Lingo", I only know one.

"Huh?"


----------



## The Christmas Goose (May 10, 2010)

My phrase of choice would probably be "getting toasted"or "toast it up"


----------



## Steezball (May 17, 2010)

In South Africa we "rack" bongs - "Dude, you wanna rack?" "Lets rack-a-bong"

And we "mal" weed instead of grind it or whatever.


----------



## l333t (May 17, 2010)

I prefer the classic "wanna smoke?"


----------



## HTownKid (May 17, 2010)

Around here we say "Take a smooth", and "Blaze"....we say lingo about trees in school. "Wanna climb that tree today?"

Hitting a bong - "Stack it"... maybe referring to a smoke stack or something?


Just stupid stuff people come up with down here.


----------



## DjAeroFluxxx (May 18, 2010)

when im going to pick up i say "im going treasure hunting", or "lets go poke some smot"


----------



## outwardjam23 (May 29, 2010)

bein blasted or....
i imagnated it


----------



## akgrown (May 31, 2010)

doja, buddah, kind, devils lettuce(from a movie)


----------



## dpllqb (May 31, 2010)

Some high school buddies and I always said we'd go sing some songs.
Singing some songs = Blazing
Jammin = Being baked
The notes/The music = The weed
The flute = The pipe
The tuba = The bong
...
You get the idea.


----------



## sirwolf (May 31, 2010)

sucking face


----------



## NICK72690 (May 31, 2010)

smoke a L (=


----------



## eljeffo41 (Jun 1, 2010)

We often call it Focus.Like I need to focus before we go to Walmart


----------



## pokerstud (Jun 2, 2010)

safety meeting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zakman (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah in my family its always been just

"Wanna Smoke?"


----------



## The Potologist (Jun 4, 2010)

Recently, I was invited to come over to a friends house and rip some " Bing Bang Bangers" which I now know is lingo for Phx bongs.....I know I know total stoner improve


----------



## dava (Jun 10, 2010)

we use loads of diff names in the UK depending on where your from,

roll a zoot/wuggi, smoke sum chrons,buddha,grade etc..

erm toke, blaze, bun out,


----------



## dava (Jun 10, 2010)

Steezball said:


> In South Africa we "rack" bongs - "Dude, you wanna rack?" "Lets rack-a-bong"
> 
> And we "mal" weed instead of grind it or whatever.


tend to use 'rack' when doing lines! who wants to rack the marching powder???


----------



## stewie (Jun 10, 2010)

Smoke!!!!!


----------



## Bwoz (Jun 22, 2010)

Me and my mate say were going to pick up Richy and be back lata. Richy is an Asian, as in were getting Asian.


----------



## MrMeagadam (Jun 28, 2010)

lets go cook somthin = pack the bowl and im cooked is well i think you can figure that out


----------



## blazeiht420 (Jul 5, 2010)

where i'm from we say chief one blaze it, go on a lil fieldtrip lol i think I've used that One the mOst lOl


----------



## greenpharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

we called pot lasagana in schools it worked great cuz i was in a cooking class and we made lasagana like 2 times a week


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 9, 2010)

I was catching some waves yesterday and was invited to go smoke a " BING BANG BANGER"....i laughed my ass off. Never heard of a bong being called a " Bing Bang Banger"...Really made me wonder if I heard the guy correctly, and I also wondered if I was still feeling some lingering effects of the tsp of oil I ingested the previous day.

Peace, Love and Happiness


----------



## deewnixon (Jul 9, 2010)

i live in a small ass town in texas and...

*weed=bud/dank/supa/heat/fire/heat lightning. old timers use the phrase kind bud lol
*blunt="b fatlee"/blount/rillo/gar/swisher(we only smoke swisher sweet originals)
*joints=j's (me and my friends dont really smoke joints)
*bongs= whatever the brand name of the bong is (ex: wanna go smoke out of the medicali?)
*pipes= s a b (smoke a bowl) this doesnt apply to bongs 
*terms after we smoke are; blazed, "fuckin lit", "im hiiiiiigh", cashed.


----------



## SoMuchWeed (Jul 14, 2010)

Me and all my friends just think of the most ridiculous thing to say, and if it makes no sense, its about weed. no matter what. lol


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 15, 2010)

heres what we do...

Friend: pop sesh?
Me: you know it..


or...

Me:Lets get fucked up.

or...

lets blaze thats shit up niggguhh! 

or...

Me: u know what time it is?
Friend: Meet u there in 5 minutes


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 15, 2010)

lets blaze burn it stoned lets get high


----------



## DoctorLembo (Jul 16, 2010)

In my town the word's WEET 
combination of sweet, wheat (quality), and weed
a term used for being high, quality of it, and type of high, WEET is Clear headed and stoned, body high weed around here is narcs or downers.


----------



## Silverthin (Jul 18, 2010)

We're havin' a safety meet'n


----------



## proc (Jul 28, 2010)

Silverthin said:


> We're havin' a safety meet'n


safety first, then teamwork. 


In FL, you hear "lets go peep a snap/blunt/bowl"


----------



## Thestinker (Jul 28, 2010)

proc said:


> safety first, then teamwork. "


Pineapple express?


----------



## DAMRAK (Jul 28, 2010)

I say bun most ppl i know do..


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Aug 7, 2010)

If someone starts preparing MJ to be smoked, we call out order; as in "taps" = I got it after the person who rolled/loaded it, "trips" = the person who gets it after that, and "quats" = the person who gets it after that 

We call dubs "twinkies", 8ths "skateboards", and ounces "onions" or "O's". We call percoset 30's "little blue things" and oxy 80's "big boys" lol...

I can't think of anything else atm...


----------



## FeRiZaJLI (Aug 18, 2010)

smoke blaze burn.... yo u wanna blaze or yo u wanna burn 

in queens


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Sep 3, 2010)

yo, wanna dance with bing fuckin crosby? is code for lets hit the bong.


----------



## 91teggs (Sep 4, 2010)

In Tdot the famous line is Shhhhpark it!!! or bluntly smoke a fucking DOOB!!


----------



## FuzzyHaze (Sep 6, 2010)

in our town we either say rip a bowl or poke some smot


----------



## Puffbig (Sep 9, 2010)

Im from South Africa, so I assume our terms are a combo of local terms as well as international. Some I think my friends and I have made up over the years**! 

Droogies (pronounced with a guttural g / germanic g sound) - cotton mouth
Laghies (pronounced with a guttural g / germanic g sound) - uncontrolled laughter
Bankie - bank bag filled with weed
Rook (afrikaans word)- smoke
Dagga (pronounced with a guttural g / germanic g sound) - weed
Blaze - smoke
Rip a bill** - smoke a bong
Pip - seed
Dikgerook - fucking blazed! (afrikaans)
Mull - taking out the seeds / stems
Swazi - genertc cheap SA weed...I assume like mexican weed in the US?

Will add more if I think of any!


----------



## WangChung69 (Sep 10, 2010)

round my area we call order of hits kinda like you call shotty in the car.

it goes Greens, Pokes, Trails, Butthole, and Doube Butthole

edit: we poke smot here too


----------



## whiteboys02 (Oct 11, 2013)

Does rolling a whiteboy count?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 13, 2013)

onion=o, cheeseburger=qp, pack/unit=full. Headies, dank, nugs, loud, funk, ganj.


----------



## nummy (Oct 13, 2013)

Growing up we called it 'green tomatoes' ... then it went to 'satchel' and now we call it 'Bob' (Bag Of Bud)


----------



## Enzee (Oct 15, 2013)

I live in New Zealand, our stoner lingo isn't that extreme.

NZ Stoner lingo 101

$20 NZD will get you 0.8g-1.2g of bud, usually always wrapped in tinfoil, which we call a tin.
Dealers are usually called tinnie houses.
"Yo, I'll go get a tin and we'll have a blaze."

Fiddy bags are fiddy bags.

We call an ounce an OZ or just an ounce.

A pound is a pound.

Stoner 1: "Smell this..."
Stoner 2: "Damn, that's some skunky nug!"
Stoner 3: "Yep, that's some dank bud."

Cone = Bowl

Various other lingo:

Stoner 1: "Keen for a cone?"
Stoner 1: "Let's have a sesh man."
Stoner 2: "Ok."

*Session commences*

Stoner 1: "I'm fucking ripped!"
Stoner 2: "I'm irie as fuck."

If someone rips a packed cone, we have alot of emphasis on the word "cream" to imply how harsh the hit was.

"Holy shit that was a creamy bucket, I'm so blazed..."

Joints are J's, doobs, fat ones or just straight joints.

"Bro, let's spark up this doob."

Methods of smoking usually include: Bong, joint, buckie (bottle with bottom cut off, with cone (bowl) piece as the lid, that sits in a bucket of water) or bucket, squeegie (plastic bottle 3/4 filled with water and cone (bowl) piece as the lid), can, vapes, lungs (plastic bag attached to cone (bowl) piece).

It's also very common for people that don't have access to an abundance of bud to add tobacco to their cones (myself included), we call these: spin cones, chop or spliff.

Etc etc.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 16, 2013)

About a year ago, before I moved back to PA, I was in Charlotte and people I worked with called being stoned being fished.
Anywho.
weed: bud, spliff
1/8: cut
oz: zip
The rest is fairly common knowledge.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dabz is BHO dabs 
Wanna lollll a lollll( wanna load a bowl) few buddies use this
Throw.down.on a j ....joint or cone
Snapper( a bowl you can smoke in one inhale)
Zip ounce oz 
Get blunted ( smokin a fat blunt)
A be legit ( two blunt wraps connected at ends to make double long)


----------



## Orenshii (Oct 25, 2013)

When we wana smoke a bowl my wife and I say, "lets smoke a bowl of iris"
I dont get high, I get "blistered"
When I want an OZ. I say "I want an Onion"
when im out and really want some I say "Im' fiending" lol


Oren


----------



## boneyards (Nov 8, 2013)

I call my dope the Scooby doobersteen. =D


----------



## lime73 (Nov 8, 2013)

wanna hoot


----------



## bigchong (Dec 20, 2013)

FBI- fucken burn it


----------



## Lotus minded (Dec 29, 2013)

Sneeze a bee


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2013)

And people wonder why average Joe finds it hard to find respect for stoners and take them seriously


----------



## wdk420 (Dec 30, 2013)

10 = 10
20 = Dub
1/4= A Sev
1/2= 14
Ounce = Onion or Zip
Quarter pound= Cheeseburger
Pound = Elbow
Joint = Doob or Hoot
Blunt = Blizz or Spliff
The act of smoking= Chiefing, getting blitzed, getting ripped, getting blazed
EXAMPLE=After me and my girl copped that onion we twisted a few blizzles and got chiefed.


----------

